# Clearances and a pet Golden



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Seamus is very handsome  You don't have a pedigree for him with registered names? Glad you have been able to learn about reputable breeders and clearances here so that you are armed with knowledge next time you buy a puppy  Sounds like it's safe to say your breeder doesn't do clearances or breeds dogs with failed clearances and doesn't want you to uncover anything. Too late now, but next time you won't give your hardearned money to an unethical shyster.

He should definitely have his eyes checked annually because the eye issues that Goldens are prone to can exist without being obvious to you and by the time it's clear there's a problem, the dog will have suffered a lot of pain and potentially be losing eye sight and even the eye. It's an awful thing and eye checks can catch it in time to treat it to avoid pain and sight loss. If you are a worrier, you could have his heart checked but the hips and elbows you don't need to do unless he appears to show signs of discomfort. The best thing you can do to be proactive about his hips and elbows is to discuss what his ideal weight should be with your vet. Tell your vet that Seamus came from a breeder who doesn't do clearances and you'd like to really stay on top of his weight to avoid issues. Then be hard core about regular exercise and not overfeeding so that you give him the best chance possible. Doesn't matter what the tests would show, keeping him lean is the best thing you can do for him.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks so much! Unfortunately Seamus seems to KNOW he's handsome! No, no pedigree but I'm still after the breeder to provide me with the information. Her answer is....oh you have a pet and he's healthy what do you care??? Ugh!!!! Definitely live and learn. 

Seamus had a heart murmur as a young puppy (prior to 12 weeks) and then it went away. My daughter is a Veterinary Cardiologist but unfortunately not local.  I will get him to an ophthalmologist to have his eyes examined. Thanks!

He is kept thin but I have a hard time getting him enough exercise. My other dog (Corgi cross) will fetch a ball and Seamus will run after him (sometimes). He also likes his flirt pole but I worry about having him race in circles..... He has no clue about fetch. Ideas to get his heart rate up????

Thanks again.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's not a show dog either, but I think it's important for me to know about his hips, elbows, heart, and eyes, so I'll be getting all his clearances when he turns two this June. For me it's really about peace of mind. If I didn't get his hips/elbows/heart/eyes checked out, I'd be panicking every time he jumps too high, lands weirdly, turns too fast while running, etc. etc. 
Plus, I think it'd be a nice thing to report back to the breeder, especially because this was his sire's first litter and I'm sure both my dog's breeder and his sire's breeder would like to know the results .


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer isn't a fan of fetching balls, but he will fetch his Chuckit Flying Squirrel for an upwards of 30 minutes, which is pretty impressive since I haven't actually spent time teaching him how to retrieve or slowly building up how long he'll retrieve for.

I've found that he's more into the game when I mix up what he's getting for me - so one day it might be that Frisbee, the next day it might be a Chuckit Fetch Wheel (it's basically a wheel), the next day it might be his Chuckit Max Glow ball, etc. etc. Can you tell Kaizer likes his Chuckit toys? 

I guess my point is maybe he won't chase a ball, but he might go after something else.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, Seamus does have the Flying Squirrel. I'll have to try that. Unfortunately, he seems to run after it and then lay down to chew on it.....not retrieve.

I understand that an Ophthalmologist for the eyes, and a Cardiologist for the heart but who does the hips and elbows???


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Have you tried practicing inside with a ball first? Kaizer and I started with me throwing a ball down the hallway and then really excitedly clapping and cheering when he got it, usually that's enough to get him to come back. Since it was indoors, there were less distractions and he learned to come back. I use a completely different toy when we're outside, but the excited clapping and cheering is still the same.

Hips/elbows are generally done by vets, then you get the xrays and send them to OFA. The issue is finding a vet who can take good xrays and doesn't charge too much


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You might contact your nearest GR club and ask if they're hosting any health clinics soon. You could likely get his eyes and heart all done in one visit. I took Teal and Archer to a clinic in the Summer and I think they only charged $30 for eyes and like $45 for auscultation by a cardiologist. Archer is neutered but he's almost 4 and I'll probably get his eyes done annually when I take Teal now. You could also ask about what vets are best at getting X-rays done for OFA. Most any office will take them, but you want to get the best views possible to submit and it can be kind of difficult. Some vets I've heard prefer to do them with the dogs sedated as well, but I don't want that done.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

ArchersMom - I agree! I do not want Seamus sedated. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our vet told us they also sedate. We are thinking of getting chloes done. She just turned two. It would be nice to know even if it is something mild so you can do preventative.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Also, I'd recommend getting a recommendation from someone else about a vet's xraying skills. Someone could be a great vet, but take shoddy x-rays (if a dog isn't positioned properly, their hips could look dysplastic on x-ray even though they might actually not be). There's a group on Facebook called OFA Hip and Elbow Results where you can ask for a vet recommendation in your part of the country.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

aesthetic - Thanks! I'll look into it!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our vet doesn't do them. They actually have a specialist come in and do them a couple times a month.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Jennifer K is in Ohio- Jennifer Krawsczyn Pomeroy, OH-
her son does nice OFA films if that's reasonably close. If you want good positioning it is important to go to someone who does OFAs often.
Her site is shilogoldens.com I think and that'd have her email on it.

I am hung on the murmur when he was a puppy. Has your daughter listened since, and she says it is gone, or just your practitioner vet? If your daughter hasn't listened, I would probably get a cardio to listen too before I worried about getting that heart rate up!

And really? You got no papers, no pedigree, no parentage info at all? Does the breeder have a site? If so, DOB? Maybe we can figure it out. If you paid money for this dog, you need to have his parents' registered names! A pet is the most important job there is- and to properly care for a pet, you need to know a health history. The best way to get a health history is to know the pedigree. If you have the registered names of the parents, absolutely we can come up with a pedigree in time- it may take a few days or may be mere minutes- depending on what's already in k9data. If not registered parents, that is a different story.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd second the idea of looking into your local GRC health clinic. I've taken Gracie to the annual one offered by the HVGRC. It's very comprehensive, offering hips & elbows, eyes, heart, genetic testing, thyroid and SNAP, maybe more. It's well run and well attended. The times I've been there I've noticed a number of breeders there with their dogs.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Prism Goldens -

Thank you for your information. My daughter has not listened to Seamus' heart. I will be taking him to a cardiologist to check before exercising him.

Ok - breeder. Pat and Maureen Cox. Ohio. Mother's call name Cachet. Dad's call name Divot. I am told Maureen shows goldens. No, the breeder does not have a website. Seamus' date of birth is 4/22/2015. I believe the dogs that they have on K9data are under the name GoodSports. 

I continue to contact them regarding this. I wish I knew then what I know now!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog comes from fully clearanced dogs, back generations, and she will never be bred. But I am still getting all her clearances done - just so I know, but also so that anyone looking at my breeder can see that she produces good dogs. Shala has her eyes and heart done (and I will get her eyes done every year) and we are getting hips and elbows done in the spring at a Golden Retriever clinic. So I say absolutely get them done for your own knowledge.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sweet Girl I'm with you. My girl comes from a long line of titled dogs with clearances. I was happy for the limited registration and will never breed but think the information is important for the breeders. It will also give me some peace of mind. I found 2 upcoming shows to get the eyes & heart clearance but will have to do an overnight trip to get the hips / elbows done. Road trip!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My prior dogs all got eyes, heart, hips and elbows checked in their lives.

First dog had cataracts - so dogs after him were always checked. Not every year necessarily. My current two goldens are the first to have their eyes checked every year. Do I think it's necessary no exception to have eyes checked yearly? I don't know. But I think getting eyes checked periodically is important because eyes change and conditions develop. 

Have not had a dog with a heart issue - but SAS scares the heck out of me. So our dogs have all had their checked at least by a practitioner. My current two were the first who got their hearts listened to by a cardiologist. Bertie is my first whose paperwork was sent in to OFA. You don't have to send in to OFA, but getting stuff checked for peace of mind is priceless.

Hips and elbows - because this is a non-breeding dog and non competing in sports where you absolutely have to tread carefully to avoid causing an active life shortening injury.... it might not be absolutely necessary to go the OFA route. A lot of vets can tell you whether hips/elbows look good or bad. They might not be the best source of evaluation beyond that, but at least you'll know your dogs hips are not technically dislocated or really thick with arthritis. And you'll know there are no chips or other issues with the elbows. 

People who do stuff with their dogs - like agility, for example.... they should get the hips and elbows OFA'd.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

another option if you decide to not send to OFA but just do films- you can get 'review's it were by FBs OFA results group. But for my $ if I were going to get the rads done, the extra $30 or so for OFA is just chips. Cause no one can just look at a dog from the outside and know what's on the inside.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Bet $ (or some of those chips mentioned in last post lol) that this is his sire:
Pedigree: Goodsports Tearin' Up The Fairway He has hip and elbow clearances on OFA. The name makes sense w/Divot as a call name. He likely has cardiac and eye clearances but they are not on OFA. 

and that this is his dam:Pedigree: GoodSports Guess Who or 
else there's one who's not on k9data- because all the bitches have call names except this one. 
Oddly, this bitch does not show up on AKC with or without a space between good and sports, with or without an apostrophe, and not on OFA either. Which would (if this is his dam) explain why you didn't get registration papers but I really can't fathom why someone would have a bitch and not have her registered. There are only two girls w call name Cachet on k9data, I kinda went that way thinking there may have been a co-own dispute or something but didn't see the kennel names associated w the breeder on other dogs on k9data. I hope you can find out who his dam is!

All speculation- but I'd bet on the sire for sure.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They sound like perfectly charming people. Apparently they didn't always live in Ohio.

Selectmen ban dogs from town - News - The Weston Town Crier - Weston, MA


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> Bet $ (or some of those chips mentioned in last post lol) that this is his sire:
> Pedigree: Goodsports Tearin' Up The Fairway He has hip and elbow clearances on OFA. The name makes sense w/Divot as a call name. He likely has cardiac and eye clearances but they are not on OFA.
> 
> and that this is his dam:Pedigree: GoodSports Guess Who or
> ...


If that's the case, the sire is 9 years old and the dam is 7 years old.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> If that's the case, the sire is 9 years old and the dam is 7 years old.


yes, I saw that. Not sure on the dam but the sire- the name is just too perfect w the registered name. It wouldn't be unheard of for a 7YO bitch to have a litter. I'm curious about the lack of registration, and also the change history on k9data has someone else inputting the info besides the breeders so maybe even the name is not right there, 'guess who' is weird...but not for me to say!
I do not get that the breeder won't tell her the registered names of the parents, though. THat's just very sketchy. Assuming she paid for the dog, and paid a pretty penny for him, it makes no sense. No contract, no papers. Odd.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

nolefan said:


> They sound like perfectly charming people. Apparently they didn't always live in Ohio.
> 
> Selectmen ban dogs from town - News - The Weston Town Crier - Weston, MA


Hard to read under the ad I couldn't get to go away but wow- banned from town?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> If that's the case, the sire is 9 years old and the dam is 7 years old.


and Seamus was born Apr 15, potential dam late Oct 09--not an unreasonable age


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that about their dogs attacking other dogs in MA. 

I was thinking that Goodsports Tearin' up the Fairway had to be Divot but I have a vague recollection of Maureen saying that Cachet's registered name started with "Just a".... 

I love Seamus dearly but I wish I had found this forum (and read about clearances) before finding him.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

danoon58 said:


> Yeah, I saw that about their dogs attacking other dogs in MA.
> 
> I was thinking that Goodsports Tearin' up the Fairway had to be Divot but I have a vague recollection of Maureen saying that Cachet's registered name started with "Just a"....
> 
> *I love Seamus dearly but I wish I had found this forum (and read about clearances) before finding him*.


Don't beat yourself up - you are learning now. You'll know for your next Golden. And by getting your dog tested, you'll know if you need to be careful about anything (ie. if his hips aren't good, you'll know you have to keep him slim and choose his exercise carefully).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

danoon58 said:


> Yeah, I saw that about their dogs attacking other dogs in MA.
> 
> I was thinking that Goodsports Tearin' up the Fairway had to be Divot but I have a vague recollection of Maureen saying that Cachet's registered name started with "Just a"....
> 
> I love Seamus dearly but I wish I had found this forum (and read about clearances) before finding him.


What matters is that Seamus has turned out to be a terrific boy and is in a loving home with you and you've learned a lot for the future. If the breeder sold you a puppy and won't give you the pedigree, I would love to see you report her to the GRCA - she needs to be held accountable for not following the COE and not dealing with you properly. How did you find her if she doesn't have a website?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Could this be his dam? Pedigree: Goodsports Just A Wild Tease


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

OK -

Yes, could be his dam - don't know.

My husband is a sharpener. He posted a sign that he was looking for a golden retriever puppy. Someone who knew them, knew that she had puppies.

That's how I found her.

I also saw a lot of her dogs are co-owned(????) by Kathy Doyle - LazyDaze Farm??????


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> My dog comes from fully clearanced dogs, back generations, and she will never be bred. But I am still getting all her clearances done - just so I know, but also so that anyone looking at my breeder can see that she produces good dogs. Shala has her eyes and heart done (and I will get her eyes done every year) and we are getting hips and elbows done in the spring at a Golden Retriever clinic. So I say absolutely get them done for your own knowledge.


Hi! I am from Toronto as well. I am wondering which GR clinic are you going to right now? I am waiting for my puppy to arrive, and have booked an appointment with a local vet that also sees my cat. I am not 100% if I want to go with them with the puppy since their quote for spaying was around $700. Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> Hi! I am from Toronto as well. I am wondering which GR clinic are you going to right now? I am waiting for my puppy to arrive, and have booked an appointment with a local vet that also sees my cat. I am not 100% if I want to go with them with the puppy since their quote for spaying was around $700. Thanks!


The GRCGT (Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto) is holding a clearance clinic in the spring. Eyes, heart, hip and elbow. 

I'll PM you about my local vet clinic and see what neighbourhood you're in...


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> The GRCGT (Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto) is holding a clearance clinic in the spring. Eyes, heart, hip and elbow.
> 
> I'll PM you about my local vet clinic and see what neighbourhood you're in...


Thank you! I couldn't reply since I don't have 15 posts yet. This is my 15th post! I found the GRCGT but it doesn't seem like they update their website often enough. I live at Yonge at College, so I go to Wellesley Animal Hospital for my cat - it is a walkable distance and he hates the car, and I've booked an appointment for the pup on the second day he comes home. I guess I could confirm with my vet and see if they do radiology to check the pup's elbows and hips once he's two. I feel like my vet is also quite pricey but I guess that's just the way in downtown. I am also wondering if you've got any pet insurance for Shala? I've looked at some insurance, but it doesn't seem like they've got neutering covered, and my breeder want the pup neutered before 1 y/o.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> Thank you! I couldn't reply since I don't have 15 posts yet. This is my 15th post! I found the GRCGT but it doesn't seem like they update their website often enough. I live at Yonge at College, so I go to Wellesley Animal Hospital for my cat - it is a walkable distance and he hates the car, and I've booked an appointment for the pup on the second day he comes home. I guess I could confirm with my vet and see if they do radiology to check the pup's elbows and hips once he's two. I feel like my vet is also quite pricey but I guess that's just the way in downtown. I am also wondering if you've got any pet insurance for Shala? I've looked at some insurance, but it doesn't seem like they've got neutering covered, and my breeder want the pup neutered before 1 y/o.


Most insurance does not cover neuter/spay or regular healthy vet visits and vaccines. 

I do have insurance. My last Golden got cancer at the end of her life, and I know how much that can cost (she had surgeries and chemo). When I did the math, adding up my monthly rate over a 12 year life, it didn't come close to what I paid to help my last dog through her illness. So for me with my new pup, it was worth it.

Key for me: no annual cap or illness cap. For me, the insurance is for catastrophic illness or accident. I went with Trupanion and have been really happy with them. You choose your deductible, and that influences your monthly rate. I pay about $60/month with a $500 deductible. It was cheaper when I first got it nearly four years ago. It has gone up every year, which while frustrating, is not surprising. I have made two claims, I think, and both times they were dealt with quickly and with no issues. 

When I lived at Yonge and Eg, a little further north than you, I went to Bayview Animal Clinic. I can't remember the name of my vet, but I liked the clinic. They were on Bayview, south of Eglinton. Just another option. But if you have liked your vet for your cat, and you trust them, you might as well stay there. Prices probably won't vary that much.

Oh, and the clinic - there is just a date right now. No registration yet. It's the weekend of April 7-9 in Hillsburgh. It's an annual clinic, but you won't be looking to do x-rays for two years anyway.


----------



## Bman (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi Debbie,
I am new to this forum and was reading your posts and we have the same breeder, Pat and Maureen Cox. I would love to talk to you about your experience because we are thinking about getting another. By the way, Seamus is beautiful.


----------

